# Tournament Noob



## Lollerguy (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey guys,

This is my first post here at MATalk.  I hope to one day be a regular but for now I'm a total n00b here!

In any case I wanted to ask any veterans out there in regards to tournaments.  Recently my school announced that there was a karate tournament coming up and that our school was invited to participate.  One of my trainers approached me and asked if I was going to participate.  I was a bit clueless and didn't know how to respond so I said I would get back to him.

i have been training in wah lum kung fu since october of last year.  i've had no previous martial arts experience so this would be my first ever time getting into a controlled fighting environment.

the tournament itself is a karate tournament.  i'd probably (hopefully) be put up against white belts (we don't have a belt system in kung fu).

anyway any input would be great! thank you in advance.


----------



## searcher (Mar 4, 2007)

Go.  Have fun.   It is a great learning experience.   Keep your guard up and move around a bunch.    If you are within range you need to be doing something.   I bet you will have a bunch of fun.   At the very least you should go and watch.


----------



## Last Fearner (Mar 4, 2007)

Hi Lollerguy! Welcome to MT (Martial Talk).

When you get a chance, go to the "Meet and Greet" section to post an introduction of yourself so everyone can say hi, and get to know you!

As to your tournament dilemma - go and *participate*. Few people get killed at tournaments these days :uhyeah: lol. Everyone has to start somewhere, and it will be good experience for you. If you have questions or concerns, ask your instructor, or any seniors at your school. Those with tournament experience will be happy to fill you in. Watching a tournament is for spectators, and those who are really, *really* reluctant students.

Jump in and get your feet wet! You will probably be competing against other beginners (white belts or even yellow). They will be nervous too, and not have much experience, if any. Don't worry about it being "Karate" rules. Opponents in the street don't always fight like you do, so learn a little from this. Whatever happens, you'll be a better Martial Artist for it.

Have fun and learn lots!  

CM D.J. Eisenhart


----------



## terryl965 (Mar 4, 2007)

What CM Eisenhart said is the best advise someone could give


----------



## Lollerguy (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey guys thanks for the response!

I'm sure it will be a lot of fun.

What should I be working on from now until then?  conditioning, stamina, counterattacking?

i mean even at that low level my trainers have said that guys are pretty unpredictable due to inexperience.  i'm sure i will be the same way but is there a real way to train for a low rank fight?


----------



## Robert Lee (Mar 4, 2007)

Your instructor should help work with the students for this. Plus you need to find out the rules. such as stop for points or continuing spar ect.  Make sure you have the required gear.


----------



## Lollerguy (Mar 4, 2007)

I will be consulting my trainers tomorrow as well as having a conversation with my sifu in regards to the tournament.

Another question that comes in mind is that is it too early for me to start sparring?  As in do you guys remember when you joined your first tournament as a beginner in martial arts?


----------



## Kacey (Mar 4, 2007)

Lollerguy said:


> Another question that comes in mind is that is it too early for me to start sparring?



It's never too early unless your sifu says otherwise.



Lollerguy said:


> As in do you guys remember when you joined your first tournament as a beginner in martial arts?


I do.  I was a 10th gup white belt, and the division I was in was women's white and yellow belts; my first opponent was a 7th gup high yellow belt, and she kept hitting me in the head so hard I got dizzy (blocking was beyond me at that point).  I told the referee I was dizzy from the punches, and he looked at me with a sneer and asked if I wanted to bow out (but with an inflection that said "do you want to quit, you loser?").  I stayed in the match, lost horribly, and came as close as I have ever come in 20 years to quitting TKD.  And yet, it was a defining moment for me - because that was the point at which I realized that I had _learned something_ - that winning or losing was less important than learning from the experience how to do better the next time - and I've looked at tournament competition from that viewpoint ever since.  That's what tournament competition is for:  to learn.  In class, you spar the same people all the time; tournaments provide the opportunity to expand the opponents you come up against.  If you look at it from that perspective, tournaments can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Lollerguy (Mar 4, 2007)

Kacey said:


> It's never too early unless your sifu says otherwise.
> 
> 
> I do.  I was a 10th gup white belt, and the division I was in was women's white and yellow belts; my first opponent was a 7th gup high yellow belt, and she kept hitting me in the head so hard I got dizzy (blocking was beyond me at that point).  I told the referee I was dizzy from the punches, and he looked at me with a sneer and asked if I wanted to bow out (but with an inflection that said "do you want to quit, you loser?").  I stayed in the match, lost horribly, and came as close as I have ever come in 20 years to quitting TKD.  And yet, it was a defining moment for me - because that was the point at which I realized that I had _learned something_ - that winning or losing was less important than learning from the experience how to do better the next time - and I've looked at tournament competition from that viewpoint ever since.  That's what tournament competition is for:  to learn.  In class, you spar the same people all the time; tournaments provide the opportunity to expand the opponents you come up against.  If you look at it from that perspective, tournaments can be a lot of fun.



So you literally got some sense knocked into you?? Lol j/k!

If I learn anything, I do want to get that fear of being hit in the head to go away too.  I have had previous eye problems (not MA related) in which I am required to wear full face gear if I plan to do any kind of sparring (full contact or not).  I feel odd at times though because I look like a baseball catcher or a goalie with that clear plastic facemask, lol.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 6, 2007)

Kacey said:


> I realized that I had _learned something_ - that winning or losing was less important than learning from the experience how to do better the next time - and I've looked at tournament competition from that viewpoint ever since. That's what tournament competition is for: to learn. In class, you spar the same people all the time; tournaments provide the opportunity to expand the opponents you come up against. If you look at it from that perspective, tournaments can be a lot of fun.


 

Thanks for pointing out something I should have realised for myself.  Sometimes I am so slow!

I agree, it's never to early to have a go in a tournament, our white belts do it in the first few weeks of training if one comes up, even without uniforms, it's all part of the training.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Mar 6, 2007)

First Welcome to MT.

Now I would say go to the tournament . Go there with the attitude of learning and meeting new people and maybe makeing new friends.
There is so much more to tournaments than winning a pice of gold painted plastic. Tournaments are a place of learning, and a place to practice against people you have not practiced against befor. They are a place to see hat works and what may not work against another martial arts person.
Remember tournaments are a game of tag not a real fight and rules are in place to try to keep you safe so do not ever think a tournament win or loss equates to what happens or might happen on the street.
Go, have fun, meet people, and most of all injoy yourslef


----------



## searcher (Mar 7, 2007)

Lollerguy said:


> Another question that comes in mind is that is it too early for me to start sparring? As in do you guys remember when you joined your first tournament as a beginner in martial arts?


 
I start my students as soon as they have their protective gear.   They don't get hit very much at first, but it does not take long for them to be runningwith the big dogs.   With beginners I try to keep it civil.

I can't remember back to when I first started competing.   I only have bits and pieces of memory from that time.   I am sure you will see things you will need to work on and you will find some things you can rely on.   That is what it is all about, testing your skills and finding ways to improve.


----------



## IcemanSK (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk!

Last Fearner is right. There are fewer & fewer deaths at tournaments, now. Go, compete & have fun. You could go & watch, as this is your first. But I'd recommend participating.


----------



## Shaderon (Mar 9, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Welcome to Martial Talk!
> 
> Last Fearner is right. *There are fewer & fewer deaths at tournaments, now.* Go, compete & have fun. You could go & watch, as this is your first. But I'd recommend participating.


 
Thanks Ice!  Why the heck did you have to say that? lol   I've got my first one coming up next month....  I've gone all green now and started shaking!   :anic:


----------



## Lollerguy (Mar 19, 2007)

after an important conversation with my sifu, he recommended that I participate in the tournament but not in the sparring aspect quite yet.  although i was sad at first, i realized that he knows my current skill and he would also know when i am ready.

in any case I will still go to watch, still thinking about competing in forms but i think that's more intimidating than sparring actually :-/


----------



## SideWinderGX (Mar 22, 2007)

sparring is extremely fun in tournaments....pitting yourself against a person who you totally dont know, and you have to adapt to take advantage of his weaknesses, within the period of (usually) about 2 minutes. 

its not the thought of sparring that gets people scared...its the people who they will be sparring. you dont know who they are. how they spar. puncher or kicker? offensive or defensive? but also remember: this is ALSO going through their heads (unless theyre a vet...in which case, you probably wont be sparring them). if you decide to do it, go in, take a deep breath, and just envision its you two in the room....and be aggresive. dont give any points away.

i think ive spilled too much info into my post =X oops. oh well.


----------



## avm247 (Mar 23, 2007)

I say do it!  Have fun.

I attended my first TKD tournament last Feb. (I only started in Jan.)  I performed our one steps and white belt form (Chong Gi) against white, orange and yellow belts.  I medalled third in forms.

I was allowed to perform one of my FMA (Kabaraon Eskrima) anyos (Abridged 15, Form A) and medalled (third) against two yellow belts (?) performing forms with the Bo staff.

Performing an FMA form in a TKD tournament drew a positive response (and quite a crowd) though I did not realize it until it was over.

It was great experience.  Even if all you do is compete in forms, I say do it, you might find that you like it.


----------

